
Tell HN: Thank you for this community - lainon
Shout-outs to everyone who contributes high-quality submissions&#x2F;comments. 
Despite the large userbase HN has today, it&#x27;s still one of the most informative communities I&#x27;ve come across. Also thanks to the mods for their effort in keeping it this!<p>I&#x27;d only wish something like HN would exist for every interest&#x2F;discipline (So many of mine don&#x27;t have valuable online communities)
======
digital_voodoo
Very interested too, to an extend that I'm often torn between Reddit /
subreddits when it comes to crowdsourcing knowledge on a specific topic.

How much work would it take to achieve this?

------
qlk1123
> I'd only wish something like HN would exist for every interest/discipline
> (So many of mine don't have valuable online communities)

For instance?

~~~
mooreds
I thought about starting something like this for new moms. There's plenty of
content out there in the niche, but nothing centralized that I found.

~~~
fpalmans
What would you expect to be discussed?

Why limit to new mothers? What about new fathers? (I recently became a father
- hence the question)

~~~
mooreds
I think new fathers would be a good focus too. In my experience moms and dads
have some overlap of questions but also some diverging questions related to
their differences. I am sure you could serve both, but was thinking about
niching down. And my experience is that there were a lot more moms discussing
issues on the internet than there were dads (this was a few years ago).

I guess there is baby center but the is is pretty old school and more focused
on q&a (like stack overflow, rather than hn).

As far as what would be posted, I envisioned the same kind of link heavy,
intelligent comments as on hn. My SO thought something similar was already
happening on Facebook.

~~~
fpalmans
I guess that traditionally mothers have been more involved with raising
infants than fathers. I am fortunate to be able to provide AND have the
freedom to participate fully in raising our child.

My very limited exposure to (online) communities centered around rearing
children has give me a negative bias... [reinforcing gender biases, excessive
spiritualism, etc]

On the other hand - I devour every article I can find on child rearing, child
psychology, etc. It helps that my sister has a phd in psychology. It is my job
to be the best parent I can be - and to do that, I need information.

Luckily, my wife has already had two children, which makes my life so much
easier.

I have no idea what is happening on Facebook... Honestly, I would value a
resource similar to HN focused on raising children. Serious and valid
information and in depth discussion is extremely hard to find. At least, I
find it difficult to find the information I value online.

~~~
mooreds
Here you are: [https://hackernoon.com/how-to-make-a-hacker-news-clone-in-
un...](https://hackernoon.com/how-to-make-a-hacker-news-clone-in-under-a-
minute-without-writing-any-code-96fb15547677)

When you make a million dollars, you can thank me :)

